# Foswiki auf ispconfig3, perl probleme



## Rupertt (7. Jan. 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche das Foswiki auf meiner ipsconfig3 maschine zum laufen zu bringen.
Foswiki basiert komplett auf Perl, und nutzt perl files ohne endung .pl.

Ich habe das Problem das diese nicht interpretiert werden.

Wie kann ich ispconfig/perl so konfigurieren das dies funktioniert?


Dies sind die Einträge die ich im ispconfig gemacht habe:


```
BrowserMatchNoCase ^$ blockAccess
BrowserMatch "^gsa-crawler" NO_FOSWIKI_SESSION


ScriptAlias /foswiki/bin "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/bin"
 AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
Alias /foswiki/pub "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/pub"

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/">
    Order Allow,Deny
    Allow from all
    Deny from env=blockAccess
</Directory>

Alias /foswiki "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web"

BrowserMatchNoCase ^$ blockAccess

BrowserMatch "^gsa-crawler" NO_FOSWIKI_SESSION

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/bin">
    AllowOverride None
    Order Allow,Deny
    Allow from all
    Deny from env=blockAccess

    Options ExecCGI FollowSymLinks
    SetHandler cgi-script

    # Password file for Foswiki users
    AuthUserFile /srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/data/.htpasswd
    AuthName 'blackbit'
    AuthType Basic
    

<FilesMatch "^configure.*">
    SetHandler cgi-script
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
    Allow from 127.0.0.1 192.168.1 192.168.112
    Require user JohnDoe
    Satisfy Any
</FilesMatch>

</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/pub">
    #if you are using an svn checkout an pseudo-install.pl, you will need to enable symlinks
    #Options FollowSymLinks
    Options None
    AllowOverride None
    Order Allow,Deny
    Allow from all
    Deny from env=blockAccess
    

    php_admin_flag engine off
    

    AddType text/plain .shtml .php .php3 .phtml .phtm .pl .py .cgi
    
    ErrorDocument 404 /srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/bin/viewfile

</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/pub/Trash">
	deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/data">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/templates">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/lib">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/locale">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/tools">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<Directory "/srv/www/clients/client5/web68/web/working">
    deny from all
</Directory>

<IfModule mod_perl.c>
<Files ~ (\.pl$)>
                SetHandler perl-script
                PerlHandler ModPerl::Registry
                Options ExecCGI  
                allow from all   
                PerlSendHeader On
</Files>   
</IfModule>

PerlResponseHandler ModPerl::Registry
PerlOptions +ParseHeaders

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} -f
RewriteRule !^.+\..+$ - [H=perl-script]
```


----------



## jietoh (15. Feb. 2011)

habe mir das Paket mal angekuckt und es nutzt für seine perl scripte das cgi verzeichnis, da ist es egal ob endung oder nicht.

Hast also nicht ordentlich installiert. Bitte mal:

http://foswiki.org/System/InstallationGuide

aufrufen und unter "Download and unpack the Foswiki distribution" Upload ... mal anklicken und lesen.

Viel Spass


----------

